# Tower Reflex TLR



## alexkerhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Made in Japan for Sears!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 2, 2008)

Tower used to make some great cameras. Their Leica copies are pretty much sought after by collectors.


----------

